# getting married in dubai even though i will be on tourist visa



## Tal

Hi was wondering if any one could help me.
I have researched on internet and found that for foreigners to get married in dubai, have to show residency visa, take blood test and go to sharia court if they are muslim. However this is whetre my problem starts. 
basically i am a british citizen and a muslim , and my girl friend is a pakistani national and was born and lives in dubai with her family.
Basically in order for me to call her over to the UK, i have to get married to her, and attach marriage cerificate with the sponsorship.
However looking at all the boards and internet, says that only foreigners with dubai residency visa can get married in dubai, thats where my problem is.
i will be on a tourist visa, although she is on residency visa. will the sharia court and dubai authorities will allow us to get married? because otherwise i cannot apply for her to come to uk, 
will the dubai authorities be accomodating, as will be just visiting , get married and than will go back to uk, 

thanks


----------



## stegzee

hi did you have any success with your problem? as i have the very same problem at the moment.

i would love to hear from you

regards

steve


----------



## ReggieDXB007

Tal said:


> Hi was wondering if any one could help me.
> I have researched on internet and found that for foreigners to get married in dubai, have to show residency visa, take blood test and go to sharia court if they are muslim. However this is whetre my problem starts.
> basically i am a british citizen and a muslim , and my girl friend is a pakistani national and was born and lives in dubai with her family.
> Basically in order for me to call her over to the UK, i have to get married to her, and attach marriage cerificate with the sponsorship.
> However looking at all the boards and internet, says that only foreigners with dubai residency visa can get married in dubai, thats where my problem is.
> i will be on a tourist visa, although she is on residency visa. will the sharia court and dubai authorities will allow us to get married? because otherwise i cannot apply for her to come to uk,
> will the dubai authorities be accomodating, as will be just visiting , get married and than will go back to uk,
> 
> thanks


I am by no means an expert in this matter although I had to research the question for a friend (Christian marrying a Muslim girl) and what I realised was that whereas the Dubai authorities have their own regulations which aren't that stringent, it was the specific nationality's home country rules that made life complicated. Some countries will actually carry out the wedding at the embassy but I believe that the UK consulate doesn't; you'd do well to contact them and find out. What I did find is some conflicting information (so what else is new) especially regarding to the need for one or both to the residents of Dubai. Do a Google search and you'll see what I mean.

The most comprehensive advice seems to be on the US Consulate website http://dubai.usconsulate.gov/dubai/islamic_marriages2.html and their advice is to contact the Dubai courts on 04-334-7777 or www.dubaicourts.gov.ae

Have you considered having the wedding at a neutral location? I know some people went off for a romantic break to Cyprus for example and got married there and then had a big full blown religious wedding back home once they had time to organise it. For some reason the sites that advertise these services seem to be blocked from here however you can contact the Cyprus Tourism Office at the Al Ghurair Centre at [email protected]

Good luck!


----------



## stegzee

thank you for your reply, but i am also a british citizen and muslim marrying a kenyan muslim who lives and works in dubai, i know we definately need to have a muslim wedding but cant find out if i can marry with a visitor visa.

thank you so much though.

steve


----------



## remaaz

They don't allow locals to marry from expats on visit visa, but not sure about your case I think it would be worse.


----------



## ReggieDXB007

May I suggest you take a look at the following link on the FCO website? I think that it should answer most of your questions.

Marriage in the UAE

and

http://ukinuae.fco.gov.uk/resources/en/word/MarriageinDubai


----------

